# Automatic Fish Feeder that works with Fluval Edge?



## rgr555 (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm going to be traveling for some time, need an automatic fish feeder that works well with the fluval edge 

please recommend
thanks


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Fluval Spec with a single betta in it. I have to go to Los Angeles for Christmas, so I was looking for an auto feeder. I have an Enheim auto feeder on my 30 gallon. It works good, but it also works good on a tank with something like 18 corys and 12 tetras so I was looking for something smaller. I got a "bettamate" I think by Zoomed. It was considerably cheaper than the Enheim, $15 vs $40, but it also only drops about 4-7 pellets of typical "betta pellets". I think if I used smaller pellets, it would drop more, but I think it will be okay for the single betta. Also, as opposed to the Enheim which you can program in pretty much every way the "bettamate" only drops the food once a day and it is pretty hard to figure out the timing on it. I've got it dropping the food at 6pm and I'm like ok fine close enough. Hope that helps.


----------



## jake10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also less reliable but works are the vacation food bricks but that depends on how longnyou are gone for.


----------

